# 4.0 GHz



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

I'm trying to imagine how I would use that speed..

*IBM's eight-core Power7 chip to clock in at 4.0GHz*

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/07/11/ibm_power7_ncsa/


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

One of TSG's latest servers (installed last month) is a dual quad-core 2.8GHz (that's eight 2.8GHz cores). With any luck, we'll keep growing and need more down the road.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

So, his choice is clear, start a technical board and hope for lots of users.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Or just buy one for us.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

TechGuy said:


> Or just buy one for us.


That's pretty devious!


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Moore's Law, notwithstanding, is 5.0 ghz just around the corner? Heat displacement's becoming an art...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, there is more than just clock speed, architecture plays a key role in real computing speeds as well.


----------

